# Passage de mon iMac 2007 sous Lubuntu : que du bonheur



## Mc kintosh (19 Février 2021)

Alors comme j'en avais parlé sur un autre fil, j'ai décidé de passer une de mes vieilles machines (iMac 2007 Intel Alu 20 pouces) sur Linux (Lubuntu, le Ubuntu de compétition, ultra-light avec le minimum syndical, prévu pour les vieilles machiens en Afrique)

*Les raisons : *

A la limite de l'inutilisabilité en tant qu'ordinateur de Bureau : trop lent malgré un SSD et 4G de Ram (le maximum)
Problème avec Parralllel (plus lent que lent sous Windows 8 pour faire marcher ma suite Adobe)
Utilisation de logiciels libres (habitude des années 90) qui permet de passer d'un système à un autre sans changer de process de travail
Photoshop 7, Antidote 10, et de nombreux autres logiciels Windows on un grade "Gold" sur Wine (émulateur libre qui permet de faire fonctionner de nombreuses applications Windows sous Linux)
Anti OS moderne. Siri, le Cloud et tout le reste c'est pas pour moi, je n'y vois pas d'avantage mais des inconvénients d'où le fait de rester volontairement sur de vieilles machines, c'est pas une question de budget... Donc j'ai le "bon" profil pour migrer si on veut aller par là...
*Donc j'ai fait la bascule avant-hier et pour l'instant c'est un pure bonheur : *

Lubuntu, cette version qui a ma faveur depuis 10 ans car installé avec juste ce qu'il faut sans tout le reste est d'une rapidité stupéfiante sur cette machine surtout au démarrage. C'est pas un lifting, c'est retour vers le futur, comme faire fonctionner Mac OS 7 dessus...
Un système à jour qui fonctionne parfaitement, fiable et actuel, pas un truc qui à 10 ans (j'étais bloqué à El Capitan sur cette machine et c'était déjà lent)
Wine me permet de travailler avec 100% des fonctionnalités Photoshop 7 que j'utilise toujours et qui est toujours aussi performant pour faire du maquettage Webdesign
Gantt Project 2.8 fonctionne parfaitement (pas la version 3 trop récente)
Libre Office se lance en 3-4 secondes, c'est du jamais vu de mon côté
Installation de Freetube parfaitement fonctionnel
Le son marche parfaitement, l'USB, tout est reconnu
Le chiffrage "après coup" du dossier de départ /home. En effet, comme le but est de protéger les données personnelles, je trouve inutile de crypter l'installation, car j'avais déjà eu des problèmes à cause de ça (bugs quand tout le système est crypté). Le dossier home se crypte après coup très facilement avec https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ecryptfs
Récup de mon environnement de travail WEB (mots de passe et marque page
L'accès à une bibliothèque de logiciels libres presque éternellement compatibles...
J'ai hâte de me lancer dans le bash et le cron pour créer des automatisations de tous mes trucs sous Linux
Les 4 bureaux qui sont beaucoup plus pratique je trouve que sous Macs (les accès par clic dans la barre de menu y a pas mieux)
L'envie de me remettre à Linux même si je suis bien rouillé, avec le sentiement de retrouver l'interface de 2001 que j'aurais peut-être jamais du quitter...
Sincèrement je suis même en train d'envisager de passer mon MacBook Pro 17 dessus, mais je préfère attendre de bien passer toute ma capacité de travail dessus.

*Les petites hics : *

Sans être un programmeur, c'est assez facile d'installer en suivant des tutos et en recopiant des lignes de commandes quand on est bloqué mais pour quelqu'un qui trouve qu'un terminal "c'est sale", mieux vaut oublier.
Le Wifi : alors c'est vrai que je m'en fout un peu, je suis en câble ethernet, mais je pense qu'il va falloir m'y consacrer
Le Bluetooth : j'en sais rien j'ai carrément enlevé la carte, pareil pour la webcam donc je peux pas dire ;°)
Antidote : j'ai installé la version 8 mais elle ne démarre pas. Je vais essayer la 10 que j'ai également
Les raccourcis sur le bureau, notamment pour les aplis Wine : pas top (fichier texte avec commande) pour me rendre compte que c'était inutile (il suffit de rajouter un "mes applications préférés" dans la barre de tâche et de faire glisser les icônes
Je dois trouver un éditeur pour remplacer Coda (génial éditeur payant sous Mac qui d'ailleurs est arrêté, comme tout le reste, version après version...) / FTP
Je me tâte à passer les emails sous Linux...
Donc si vous deviez choisir une distribution pour vos vieilles machines je vous recommande fortement Lubuntu.

En tout cas je certifie que la version 20 est parfaitement fonctionnelle sur iMac 2007 20 pouces aluminium et permet de rendre actuel, pratique, utilisable et performant un iMac qui a preque 15 ans...


----------



## mokuchley (20 Février 2021)

interessant => mais qu'en est -il de la naviguation sur le web ?


----------



## MrTom (20 Février 2021)

Hello,

Est-ce que tu peux nous en dire plus sur l'occupation de ta machine du coup ?
Combien de place ça prend sur le disque dur ? En mémoire dès le démarrage ? Quelle est la pression sur le processeur ?  Combien de temps met ta machine à démarrer ?


----------



## Mc kintosh (22 Février 2021)

Ok faut que je réorganise la connexion web en haut. J'hésite à mettre la Wifi sur cette machine, ça m'arrange plutôt qu'elle l'est pas.

Pour le démarrage 30 secondes en tout. sachant qu'entre l'écran blanc, l'attente au niveau du boot c'est déjà plus de la moitié...

J'ai 4G de Ram, on peut pas faire plus cette machine. J'ai regardé et la Ram à vide est utilsée autour de 600M.

J'avais mis les graphiques processeurs, ils étaient tous entre 5 et 20% d'utilisation en mode normal, là où j'étais presque à 80 rien qu'avec Firefox.

Pour la navigation web : Firefox, aucun problème, j'ai récupéré tous mes mots de passes et bookmarks avec mon compte à l'identique. Beaucoup plus rapide et fluide, Firefox et juste 4 fois plus rapide.

Je ne sais pas combien de place,  je vais regarder mais de mémoire, Linux c'est pas plus de 2Go et Lubuntu c'est sûrement encore moins que ça...

Le plus saisissant c'est la rapidité de Desktop et d'ouverture des applis. Au dirait tout simplemetn qu'on a un i9 dernière génération, c'est fanchement marrant moins qui attendait parfois 4 minutes mon Photoshop sous Parrallel...

J'avais oublié qu'il faut que je me penche sur l'aspect backup du système.

Autre point qui m'a motivé : je connaissais un gars qui avait complètement automatisé son activité avec des scripts Bash. Je sais que Zapier peut le faire, mais j'aime pas les trucs en ligne ni pour payer ce qu'on peut faire en gratuit...

Autre point qui m'a toujours fait cet effet là (quand on connait un peu le dessous des cartes), c'est cette impression de pouvoir respirer sous Linux.  On va pas avoir un changement brutal, ou une nouveauté à la con qui va apparaître (cloud, siri...) ou toutes ces applications inutiles qu'on a par défaut, patché au système qu'on peut pas enlever...

Sur Lubuntu, il n y a pas non plus tout un tas d'applis mises par défaut sous Ubuntu et qui peuvent créer des failles (faibles) de sécurité.

Je sais qu'un système qui a comme base la rétrocompatibilité et la légereté avec un aspect humanitaire sera pérenne d'autant qu'il suit Ubuntu donc c'est un choix surlequel j'ai misé très tôt et sur lequel je pense encore une fois ne pas m'être trompé (avant j'utilisais CentOS mais j'ai eu mes passages Mandrake, Mandriva, Suse OS, Open Suse, Solaris, Sun Looking Glass, Menuet OS ou plus récemment Raspberry sans compter les retours sur Bull Micral 35 et Tandon 1000 pour certaines bases de données et la rédaction... , pour certains c'est les applis, moi c'était tester de nouveaux OS mes sucreries, jusqu'au jour il a quand même fallu s'arrêter pour bosser )

Si un point surprenant : j'aime ce qui est simple et ensuite évoluer. Pas avoir une usine à gaz qui sait tout faire et où il faut trier.

Dans ce cadre j'utilise Gantt Project en multiprojets. Il suffit de créer une tâche par client.  Comme on peut faire autant de hiérarchie que l'on veut, les tâches commencent donc au deuxième niveau, le premier était le nom des clients, c'est ainsi qu'on peut gérer du multiprojet simple et propre sur Gantt project (autre astuce : avoir deux versions du logiciels pour travailler sur deux Gantt en même temps).

Problème : au bout de 150/200 tâches le logiciels est clairement connu pour ramer, et c'était le cas sous Mac. Sur Lubuntu mon fichier est aussi fluide qu'à sa création


----------



## Lamahi (22 Février 2021)

Bonjour, 

depuis deux semaines, j’hésite à créer un dual boot avec mon iMac 2008 4 Go de RAM. J’ai fait passer un MacBook 2008 sous Ubuntu Mate et je suis à deux doigts de le faire. Mais j’hésite tout de même : quel Linux prendre ? Ubuntu me conviendrai mais je préfère avoir votre avis. Concernant le WIFI, sous Ubuntu Mate, il suffit de faire > Panneau de configuration > Pilotes additionnels > il recherche > choisir « utiliser ce pilote » > Redémarrer. Voilà, j’espère que vous pourrez m’aider dans mon choix.


----------



## Mc kintosh (22 Février 2021)

Je sais juste qu'il existe des "Windows" sous Linux. Ubuntu reste le meilleur. Par défaut presque tout est disponible.

Donc si on sait pas vraiment installer à la main même à l'aide des excellent tutos que l'on trouve sur le site officiel ubuntu, mieux vaut installer la version la plus courue, la plus utilisée chez les utilisateurs avec une grosse communauté, tutos, sites...

Lubuntu est pour ceux qui veulent un Ubuntu (communauté, tutos, aide, pérénnité, simplicité) mais ultra rapide sur de vieille machine et surtout ultra light, avec le minium syndical d'installé mais fonctionnel (Firefox, Libre Office, etc...) c'est pas un Slackware sans interface graphique...

Après une petite réflexion, je viens de me dire que mon macbookpro 17 pourrait très bien passer sous Linux aussi, il n'y a rien qui justifie son utilisaiton sous un MacOS lent et bloqué. De  plus j'espère résoudre un problème insoluble actuellement : les enceintes du Macbook Pro 17 ne marchent plus sans raison...

Je tente aujourd'hui et je vous dis ça car j'ai pas vu beaucoup de topics sur ça...


----------



## Mc kintosh (22 Février 2021)

Bon comme je suis dessus voilà ma façon de procédé pour ceux que ça peut intéresser :


Création d'une clé USB Bootable avec Etcher, très facile en trois clics
Export de mes Notes (seul logiciel mac utilisé) avec NotesExporter qui permet de tout mettre d'un coup en fichiers textes dans un répertoire => remplacé par CherryTree sous Linux
Copy de mon système avec Carbon Cloner pour une copie bootable d'une part disque externe ou en recopie si jamais je voulais revenir pour telle ou telle raison sur mon ancien système. J'ai un Disque externe qui contient un partition pour toutes les machines de la maison pour copies.
Copie de tous les fichiers utilisés (c'est une évidence) sur un disque de sauvegarde. Bien faire le tour pour éviter les oublies d'où l'intérêt aussi de la copie intégrale de sauvegarde bootable en usb
Partant de là c'est de suite moins risquée. Ensuite.

Installation non chiffrée de L'OS puis chiffrage ensuite du dossier utilisateur avec ecryptfs (sécurité des données utilisateurs sans nuire au fonctionnement du système : mac, vieil machine, il y a parfois des incompatibilités qui font planter l'OS - ça m'est arrivé une fois, je me suis juré qu'on m'y reprendrais plus - en mode chiffré + gain en rapidité.


----------



## MrTom (22 Février 2021)

Tu nous diras ce que ça donne sur ton MBP et si tes enceintes remarchent


----------



## Mc kintosh (22 Février 2021)

Ok il faut savoir que sur les macBook pro 17 avec deux cartes graphiques dont la 9400M il y a des problèmes.

L'avantage de Lubuntu c'est qu'ils savent... et lors du démarrage (Fn + Alt à savoir sur ces mac) il propose 4 choix dont un "Safe Graphic" pour le démarrage qui va permettre de démarrer Lubuntu en VGA (sinon problème avec le Nvidia). Démarrage très lent (USB 2).

Une fois dans le bureau, on a une icône CD "installation" sur le bureau : c'est là qu'il faut lancer (je précise que c'est ce que j'ai sur mon iMac après avoir trouvé anormalement long l'installation OEM, bien que je pense que j'aurais du être plus patient, c'est long de charger un OS en USB2 dans la RAM)

Petit up des applis et différence dans mon environnement de travail :

Firefox : idem
Freetube : idem (je peux pas bosser sans musique de préférence sans pub)
Mail : remplacé par ThunderBird
Coda 2 : remplacé par FileZilla et Sublime Text
Photoshop 7 : idem via Wine
OpenOffice : idem (Libre Office)
Gantt Project : idem
MindNote Pro (mindmapping) : Freeplan, vraiment plus moche mais bon
Visual Understanding : pas testé encore
Skype : idem
Notes Mac : CherryTree
Mon logiciel de compta Windows : à tester sous Wine
Fantaisie à tester : ArtRage 4 pour les tableaux blancs de formation, Portrait Pro, Tomb Raider 2  que je veux finir avant de mourir, pourquoi pas Winamp 2 et Sonique 0.98 pour me rappeler ma jeunesse.
Pour l'installation il faut savoir que Lubuntu utiliser un coeur Ubuntu mais l'interface LXQE qui est considérée plus légère que XFCE, l'interface graphique historique toujours utilisée par Linus Torvald, et qui pour ceux qui l'on connu est une voiture de compétition en terme de légereté.

Cela veut dire que certaines applications ne marcheront pas dessus car elles sont plus prévu pour Gnome ou KDE environnements plus courus. Donc vous attendez pas à avoir tout l'inventaire des applications Ubuntu sur Lubuntu. Mais vous trouverez de belles alternatives libres dans le gestionnaire de paquet (avec même des notes et commentaires utilisateurs)

On est plus sur un poste de travail standard.


*OH LA VACHE ! les enceintes remarchent... la magie linux qui a tendance souvent à faire ce genre de miracles comme faire revivre certains disques durs plus reconnus sur les autres OS...

En tout cas tout marche la suite au prochain épisode...*


----------



## Mc kintosh (25 Février 2021)

Petit up pour le Wifi.

Alors que j'étais en train de chercher comment l'installer à la main... je me suis rendu compte que les drivers propriétaires Broadcom étaient pris en compte dans > Préférences > Drivers additionnels (sur Lubuntu LXQE) et dernier onglet.

Il est visiblement possible de les remplacer par les propriétaires ou les équivalent Linux (choix proposé). Alors est ce que c'est du Ubuntu 20 ou bien est ce parce que c'est une distribution orienté vieille machine ? Je peux pas dire. Mais raison de plus de passer sous Lubuntu si c'est le cas !

Donc en fait ça a été assez simple > Préférences > Options de réseau avancé > création d'une connexion, Wifi, paramètre (SSD, WEP 2 et mot de passe).

En revanche j'ai été obligé de décocher le SSID masqué pour la première connexion, et ça a fonctionner tout de suite (première fois que je fais une installation aussi facile de la Wifi sur Linux...). Je l'ai remasqué on va voir ce que cela donne.

Du coup je réoriente mes machines comme ça :

Westmere sur MacOS Sierra bloqué (pour tous mes logiciels payant dont Logic Pro, Parrallel et Final Cut) mais en Dual Boot Camp sur Windows 7 pour utiliser la VR sous un Windows complet (plus d'offre sur Steam pour mes gars)
iMac mi-2007 sur Lubuntu en tant que poste de travail performant
Macbook pro 17 early 2009 sur Lubuntu en tant que poste de travail performant / outil de gestion
Macbook Air 11 2010 : MacOS Sierra bloqué
Je pense du coup racheter un Macbook Air 11 pouces pour le mettre également sur Lubuntu. Mais mieux vaux éviter les > 2015, car apparament il y a des problèmes sur les disques dur SSD à partir de cette période.


----------



## Tellic (5 Avril 2021)

Super ! Beau retour d'expérience en plus réussie !

Je garde sur le coin de ma table vos indications.

J'envisage d'installer Lubuntu sur un MacBook de 2007 si OSX rame de trop même avec un SSD.

Heureux de voir qu'on peut recycler des machines anciennes plutôt qu'en racheter de nouvelles.


----------



## Mc kintosh (22 Août 2021)

Juste un petit Up

Mon Macbook Pro (le deuxième m'a lâché) carte mère cramée. Donc j'abandonne ce modèle.

J'ai récupéré un iBook de 2004 super lent. J'ai mis Lubuntu 10 dessus la version 16 est trop lourde, et nickel pour en faire une machine de travail version jardin (par contre pour internet rien ne marche, trop vieux)

Mon iMac marche toujours aussi bien sur Lubuntu 20, un bon poste de travail rapide et efficace.

Je suis en train d'installer à l'instant Lubuntu 20 via USB sur un Macbook Air de 2010 Dual-core malgré de gros problèmes de boot sur disque externe.

J'envisage aussi de faire un Lubuntu sur mon serveur sur un SSD à part en complément de son utilisation actuelle et continue (logiciels pro) sur Mac Sierra.

Je recherche actuellement la ligne de code qui me permettra de copier l'utilisateur et de pas tout réinstaller à chaque fois (dont Wine et des vieux logiciels Windows que j'utilise toujours)


----------



## illou38 (27 Août 2022)

Mc kintosh a dit:


> Alors comme j'en avais parlé sur un autre fil, j'ai décidé de passer une de mes vieilles machines (iMac 2007 Intel Alu 20 pouces) sur Linux (Lubuntu, le Ubuntu de compétition, ultra-light avec le minimum syndical, prévu pour les vieilles machiens en Afrique)
> 
> *Les raisons : *
> 
> ...


Bonjour, je me décide à écrire pour demander ou trouver l'ISO de Lubuntu 20, pour Imac ( le mien, début 2008). J'ai essayé plusieurs ISO de tout type avec Echter, il y a toujours qlq chose qui ne marche pas.
L'ideal, je souhaiterai d'abord essayé ce qu'on appelle un persistant USB, c'est à dire je démarre sur la clef, j enregistre sur la clé, je quitte  et je peux me connecter sur n importe quel ordi.


----------



## Locke (27 Août 2022)

illou38 a dit:


> Bonjour, je me décide à écrire pour demander ou trouver l'ISO de Lubuntu 20, pour Imac ( le mien, début 2008).


Le site officiel est ici... https://lubuntu.fr ...de plus il serait intéressant nous dire quelle version d'OS X tu utilises ? Pour les versions antérieures de Lubuntu tu as bien un lien qui amène ici... https://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/ ...avec les anciennes versions.


illou38 a dit:


> J'ai essayé plusieurs ISO de tout type avec Echter, il y a toujours qlq chose qui ne marche pas.


Qu'est-ce qui ne va pas avec *balenaEtcher*, car je l'ai testé récemment et il fonctionne correctement ? De base, il faut formater la clé USB en MS-DOS (FAT32) et en table de partition GUID.


----------



## illou38 (27 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Le site officiel est ici... https://lubuntu.fr ...de plus il serait intéressant nous dire quelle version d'OS X tu utilises ? Pour les versions antérieures de Lubuntu tu as bien un lien qui amène ici... https://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/ ...avec les anciennes versions.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui ne va pas avec *balenaEtcher*, car je l'ai testé récemment et il fonctionne correctement ? De base, il faut formater la clé USB en MS-DOS (FAT32) et en table de partition GUID.


je vais prendre mon temps et éplucher tout ça.

Par contre avec Echter je me suis sans doute mal exprimé, ce sont les ISO que je téléchargeais qui posaient problème. On m'a dit que c'était plutôt destiné à des pc avec Windows et non des Macs, même chose pour les BSD en général.

Mon but final, retrouver un Imac performant et surtout qui ne rame plus vu que plus aucune mise à jour n'est possible. je vais donc essayé de suivre l'exemple de Mc Kintosh.
Merci.


----------



## Locke (27 Août 2022)

illou38 a dit:


> Mon but final, retrouver un Imac performant et surtout qui ne rame plus vu que plus aucune mise à jour n'est possible.


Tu ne dis pas sous quelle version d'OS X tu es ?


----------



## BlueG3 (28 Août 2022)

bonsoir

alors bien faire attention Lubuntu est tout indiqué pour les petites machines / configs
par contre je déconseille ubuntu standard pour ces vieux modèles.

a voir aussi Q4os version trinity et actualisé dans la mesure du possible qui ne consomme pas beaucoup ram de ce côté.

de façon générale , et si c'est possible , même sous linux ,

préférer un SSD vs un HDD
essayer d'avoir au moins 8Go ,4Go sur partie navigateur et type youtube peut poser problème
fortement conseillé 64 bits CPU, eviter les cartes-mères 32 bits ( cela pose le souci de démarrage UEFI côté Linux ),
préferer les distribution 64 bits , le 32 bits étant de plus en plus abandonné et isolé , cela pose déjà des soucis de support
- pour ces soucis de vulnérabilités cpu intel entrainant des baisses de performance , orientez vous vers des qaud core , eviter
les Dual Cores

enfin pour ceux qui ont de vieilles cartes vidéos radeon , obtenir un mesa 22 apporte un renouveau pour la partie video ,
les drivers ont totalement été revu depuis côté linux.

ce qui est déconseillé : la gestion snap et les ralentissements que cela génèrent ( cela se compte au démarrage en plusieurs secondes ).

ps :  le macpro 2009 quad/ati 5770  tourne très bien sur une manjaro avec les derniers kernels et drivers videos , par contre côté alimentation et facture électricité c'est autre chose


----------



## illou38 (2 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu ne dis pas sous quelle version d'OS X tu es ?


Je croyais l'avoir fait, : version OS X El Capitan Version 10.11.6 avec Firefox 78.15.0esr, c'est le mieux que je puisse faire maintenant.
Imac 20 pouces début 2008
Processeur 2,4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire 4 Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
Graphisme ATI Radeon HD 2400XT 128 MoJ


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2022)

illou38 a dit:


> Je croyais l'avoir fait, : version OS X El Capitan Version 10.11.6 avec Firefox 78.15.0esr, c'est le mieux que je puisse faire maintenant.


Et ce sera bien le maximum possible... https://everymac.com/systems/apple/...20-inch-aluminum-early-2008-penryn-specs.html ...même chose en navigation avec Firefox. Cet iMac de 2008 à 14 ans d'âge et tous les composants de la carte mère sont dépassés. Il n'y aura pas de miracle.


----------



## illou38 (3 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Et ce sera bien le maximum possible... https://everymac.com/systems/apple/...20-inch-aluminum-early-2008-penryn-specs.html ...même chose en navigation avec Firefox. Cet iMac de 2008 à 14 ans d'âge et tous les composants de la carte mère sont dépassés. Il n'y aura pas de miracle.


Je ne comprend pas cette réponse, l'expérience semble avoir été plus que concluante avec Mc Kintosh. Comment rentrer en contact avec lui pour en savoir plus. Merci.


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2022)

illou38 a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas cette réponse, l'expérience semble avoir été plus que concluante avec Mc Kintosh. Comment rentrer en contact avec lui pour en savoir plus. Merci.


Si ton but final est d'installer Lubuntu je t'ai posé cette question...


Locke a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui ne va pas avec *balenaEtcher*, car je l'ai testé récemment et il fonctionne correctement ? De base, il faut formater la clé USB en MS-DOS (FAT32) et en table de partition GUID.


...sans réponse ?

Si tu relis ma réponse, je mentionne avoir tester *balenaEtcher* avec une version de *Lubuntu* sans aucun problème. Je viens de créer de nouveau une clé USB et depuis mon vieux MBP 17" de 2010 cette clé USB est bien fonctionnelle...


----------



## illou38 (3 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Si ton but final est d'installer Lubuntu je t'ai posé cette question...
> 
> ...sans réponse ?
> 
> ...


Concernant Etcher, j'avais répondu:

_"Par contre avec Echter je me suis sans doute mal exprimé, ce sont les ISO que je téléchargeais qui posaient problème. On m'a dit que c'était plutôt destiné à des pc avec Windows et non des Macs, même chose pour les BSD en général."_

Alors pour faire plus simple, je n'avais sans doute pas les bons "ISO" , et au redémarrage de l' Imac soit l'USB était absente, soit erreur à l'ouverture.
Ce que je souhaite dans un premier temps c'est pouvoir continuer de me servir de mon Imac tel qu'il est actuellement, et pouvoir basculer sur Lubuntu qui ne sera pas intallé tout de suite et passer petit à petit mes dossiers, tel que mes photos, vidéos voir films ,mes textes, bref tout mes dossiers sur Imac, et surtout tout enregistrer sur la clé USB en question( capacité adéquate) et pouvoir aussi lire cette clé avec ces fichiers sur autre ordi.


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2022)

illou38 a dit:


> Ce que je souhaite dans un premier temps c'est pouvoir continuer de me servir de mon Imac tel qu'il est actuellement, et pouvoir basculer sur Lubuntu qui ne sera pas intallé tout de suite


La création de cette clé USB Lubuntu permet de la tester sans en faire l'installation. Au risque de me répéter le fichier .iso original de Lubuntu est ici... https://lubuntu.fr


illou38 a dit:


> et pouvoir basculer sur Lubuntu qui ne sera pas intallé tout de suite et passer petit à petit mes dossiers, tel que mes photos, vidéos voir films ,mes textes, bref tout mes dossiers sur Imac


Non, par sécurité tu devrais recopier tes données personnelles dans un disque dur formaté en exFAT.


illou38 a dit:


> et surtout tout enregistrer sur la clé USB en question( capacité adéquate) et pouvoir aussi lire cette clé avec ces fichiers sur autre ordi.


Non, tu ne pourras pas avoir en même temps et l'installateur de Lubuntu et tes données. Une fois la clé USB réalisée, celle-ci n'est plus visible et accessible sous OS X ou macOS.


----------



## illou38 (3 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> La création de cette clé USB Lubuntu permet de la tester sans en faire l'installation. Au risque de me répéter le fichier .iso original de Lubuntu est ici... https://lubuntu.fr
> 
> Non, par sécurité tu devrais recopier tes données personnelles dans un disque dur en exFAT.
> 
> Non, tu ne pourras pas avoir en même temps et l'installateur de Lubuntu et tes données. Une fois la clé USB réalisée, celle-ci n'est plus visible et accessible sous OS X ou macOS.


1 - Ne pas faire l’installation immédiate, ça me va. Recopier mes données sur disque en exFat aussi.
2 - Par contre sur certains forums on parle de USB "persistant" , en qlq mots on peut se servir de cette clé sur plusieurs ordi différents et enregistrer des fichiers sur celle ci qu'on peut rouvrir sur autre ordi.


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2022)

illou38 a dit:


> 2 - Par contre sur certains forums on parle de USB "persistant" , en qlq mots on peut se servir de cette clé sur plusieurs ordi différents et enregistrer des fichiers sur celle ci qu'on peut rouvrir sur autre ordi.


La création de cette clé USB permet de démarrer sur n'importe quel ordinateur et selon la taille de stocker dans un dossier des données. Par contre, les copier depuis un Mac est une autre histoire, moi je n'ai même pas essayé.


----------



## illou38 (3 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> La création de cette clé USB permet de démarrer sur n'importe quel ordinateur et selon la taille de stocker dans un dossier des données. Par contre, les copier depuis un Mac est une autre histoire, moi je n'ai même pas essayé.


C'est peut ça le problème, je ne trouve pas de retour d'expérience avec un mac, mais toujours avec Windows.
Alors question subsidiaire,si j'installe directement Lubuntu, puis-je récupérer mes fichiers Time machine sur Lubuntu? Je doute.


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2022)

illou38 a dit:


> puis-je récupérer mes fichiers Time machine sur Lubuntu? Je doute.


Tu as une méconnaissance des formats utilisés de macOS, Windows et toute version de Linux comme Lubuntu. Il te sera impossible de récupérer quoi que ce soit d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ! Impossible.


----------



## Invité (4 Septembre 2022)

Perso, sur un MB (pas Pro) 2007 j'ai un dual boot avec Lion et Mint.
J'ai accès à tous les documents du Mac avec Mint…


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Perso, sur un MB (pas Pro) 2007 j'ai un dual boot avec Lion et Mint.
> J'ai accès à tous les documents du Mac avec Mint…


Dans ce cas de figure, oui c'est plus simple. Juste par curiosité, quel est le meilleur logiciel de dual-boot, rEFInd, Clover ?


----------



## Invité (5 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Dans ce cas de figure, oui c'est plus simple. Juste par curiosité, quel est le meilleur logiciel de dual-boot, rEFInd, Clover ?


Perso, j'ai installé rEFInd que je trouve nettement supérieur à Clover. 
Il y a aussi la touche "alt" au cas où…


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Il y a aussi la touche "alt" au cas où…


Alors ça, ça me va beaucoup mieux. Bon, comme j'ai de la bidouille à faire je vais utiliser rEFInd.


----------



## NoobUser (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Bravo de partager votre expèrience quant au passage de macos sous linux.
D’après tout ce que j'ai lu c'est quand même un peu galère mais si sa peux redonner vie a la machine c'est super.
Est ce que cela peux fonctionner sur un macbook pro de mi 2012 car je suis moi aussi bloquer sur El capitan qui ne fait plus de mise a jour ainsi que Firefox etc...

Je mets ton sujet dans un coin et si le permet je te recontacterai pour d'éventuels renseignements.

Cordialement


----------



## Invité (5 Septembre 2022)

NoobUser a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Bravo de partager votre expèrience quant au passage de macos sous linux.
> D’après tout ce que j'ai lu c'est quand même un peu galère mais si sa peux redonner vie a la machine c'est super.
> ...


Il y a OCLP qui permet de faire tourner des Systèmes bien plus récents sur un MBP mi2012 (SSD et un peu de Ram quand même), je teste depuis un moment Big Sur sur un SSD externe, et je vais peut être bien faire la MaJ prochainement.
Je n'ai rien à lui reprocher par rapport à Mojave qui tourne actuellement dessus.


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2022)

@illou38 un peu de lecture technique... https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/partition_d_echange_de_fichiers_entre_ubuntu_mac_et_windows


----------



## ericse (5 Septembre 2022)

NoobUser a dit:


> macbook pro de mi 2012 car je suis moi aussi bloquer sur El capitan


Un Macbook Pro de mi-2012 (13", 15" ou retina) peut aller jusqu'à Catalina sans bricolage, et même Monterey avec OCLP


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2022)

Bon, je laisse tomber uBuntu, car trop de plantages, une simple mise en veille et c'est le drame, impossible de revenir dans la session. Plantage avec seulement 2 applications ouvertes, bref mon MBP n'aime pas uBuntu et pourtant j'avais réussi à utiliser ma MX Master 3. Allez zou, next version of linux, je vais tester Linux Mint Cinnamon pour voir.


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2022)

Alors, avec Linux Mint Cinnamon ça se passe nettement mieux surtout pour la carte graphique Nvidia qui est prise en compte. J'avais oublié de mentionné qu'avec uBuntu que c'était la misère avec ! Tout fonctionne, mais, il y a un mais, c'est symptomatique, dès que je teste la mise en veille, c'est encore le drame. Impossible de réactiver Linux ! Être forcé d'éteindre n'est pas la bonne solution, bidouiller dans le Terminal non plus. Donc mon bon vieux MBP restera sous macOS High Sierra, là au moins ça fonctionnera sans bidouillage.


----------



## edenpulse (5 Septembre 2022)

Faut changer le titre de ce subreddit je pense.


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Faut changer le titre de ce subreddit je pense.


Non, c'est juste des informations pour notre ami illou38 pour indiquer que ce n'est pas aussi facile, facile, que ça. 

Maintenant il sait que balenaEtcher ne pose aucun problème avec 3 différentes versions de Linux, que la clé USB est bien bootable, qu'une installation est possible ou de ne tester que depuis la clé USB. Me concernant, j'en ai fini.


----------



## Invité (5 Septembre 2022)

Essaie Mate, je n'ai pas de souci.
Bon, ça ne veut pas dire grand chose, mais sur mon MB 2007 Mint(18 LTS je crois)+Mate ne pose pas de souci


----------

